# A Release



## Da Hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay fellas, just curious as to what kind of release everyone shoots. Looking for opinions on the best and worst. Thanks!


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

I like my Scott Little Goose, you can get them cheaper than cabela's, link is just for reference.

http://www.cabelas.com/mechanical-releases-scott-archery-deluxe-series-goose-camo-release-2.shtml


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

X2. Scott is the way to go.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

X3 on scott


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

x4


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've had a Scott for 20+ yrs, actually I have 2....WW


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I have 2 Cobra's that I have used for years. Pretty easy to set trigger tension on them. I bought a lower end Tru Ball. Only problem is the dadgum velcro strap and I ca'nt find a buckle wrist strap for it.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I shot a scotts little goose for 5 years then replaced it with and tru fire edge foldback. Both great releases I just like the edge better because both jaws open.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a Cobra but switched to a Scott.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

First one I bought was a Pro Release Silver Bullet. It was on sale or clearance at Gander Mountain. Got it for 30 bucks... have not found another release I like better to date.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Scott Silverhorn Release. I really like the single hook release.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fletch hunter. No Velcro.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://jackrabbitrelease.homestead.com/

Haven't found a better release.

TH


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

trufire hurricane here.


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

scott release both for bow hunting and bow fishing will not buy anything else but a scott


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Just bought a Scott Shark this last weekend. The strap on my 15 year old whatever it was release was shot. Really like shooting the Shark, the trigger is located further fwd than most releases and the length is adjustable. I also like how light the trigger is and how comfortable the strap feels. Unfortunately all I got to shoot opening weekend was targets, lots of young bucks, but no shooters.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fletcher


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Carter Strapless. Very easy to load. I also like fletcher


----------

